# Fender Skirt



## RCCL Cruisers (Apr 17, 2004)

Just a heads-up when trying to get a replacement fender skirt under warranty be prepared to wait 20 weeks for the first one to arrive only to find out they sent your a fender skirt right colour for a Cougar. Then wait 6 more weeks for the correct one to come to find out it is the right model this time but wrong colour. Needless to say we were not impressed, it should be interesting to see what happens when the third one arrives. If the present trend contines I should be able to open up my own RV Fender Skirt Store, or maybe I will put them on E-Bay to sell them to cover my wasted time and gas back and forward to the dealership.









RCCL Cruisers


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

RCCL, ouch not good!

3rd times a charm?

Wayne


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

RCCL

Speak with Gail, have them delivered or UPS directly to your door. A service guy lives out by your end..he could simply drop it off on his way home. I would not waste my time going back to the dealer.

Thor


----------



## RCCL Cruisers (Apr 17, 2004)

Good idea on UPS, I think I see a free something coming my way for the hassle!









RCCL Cruisers


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

RCCL

Have them throw in a quickie flush









Thor


----------



## RCCL Cruisers (Apr 17, 2004)

Thor,

I will have to get installation instructions off you, I won't get anything from them for the hassle. I will ask but I don't have you magic touch. Fence is up, just have the gate to install what a joke that was. Bruce nad I ended up doing it by ourselves which was good as we had it done in 8 hours. One neighbour has at leasted paid the other is screaming they are broke but just bought new patio stuff, flowers, BBQ etc. They have until the end of the month and I go to the city.

RCCL Cruisers

RCCL Cruisers


----------

